# Will be level 20. 3rd IR Aftermath!



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2002)

I'm considering running an IC campaign in the Aftermath of the 3rd IR, there are a number of ways this can be done, so I'd like some opinions on what people think would be appropriate:

Level 1: A new generation of heroes, young and inexperienced in a powerful world.

Level 5: Probably what would come of as average after the sheer amount of experience people would have picked up in many many battles.

Level 10: People who fought in many of the battles or people who were heroes before the Great Wars.  

Level 20: The Lesser Heroes of the Battlefields, The Squad Captains, maybe even a few lesser generals. 

Level 40: The level where all the funny new races can be played. Wanna play a Cydian? This is the option for you.


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 15, 2002)

Where would they fight?  They'd have to do some serious multiversal travel to even find a decent wrong to right.  Of course, this can be neatly avoided by playing an evil campaign.  I'd recommend level 20.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

*Chuckle* I made a few changes, main one: Only things that wanted to be Good got changed by the  alignment change light in the epilogue and due to the 7 touches of Good, the evil that wishes to stay Evil is reeeealllllllly Evil. Besides there is the League of Warlords if nothing else. 
And probably due to the no involuntary change light there is the Armada of Darkness too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 15, 2002)

Hrm, lets see, who wants to play a Red Pudding Soldier, Cydian, Part of Vaeregoth's brood/swarm, or how about a Tri-Dominatrix...Vote for Level 40! 

Nah, Hellmaster Phibrizzo has learned his ways and he started a company called Koka Kola, a highly refreshive, sweet, and very addictive substance (with no ill side effects) that is quickly sent out throughout the multiverse to A: Gain lots of money and B: Addict everyone to their product for some later evil use.  Jk of course


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

This brings up an interesting idea.  Is all that happened in this IR being recorded?  If so, that would prove to be one hell of an interesting campaign setting... full of history, to be sure.  It would more than likely be very entertaining, though.

Is anyone working on something like that at the moment?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *This brings up an interesting idea.  Is all that happened in this IR being recorded?  If so, that would prove to be one hell of an interesting campaign setting... full of history, to be sure.  It would more than likely be very entertaining, though.
> 
> Is anyone working on something like that at the moment? *




that is sort of in the works... I think


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 15, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *This brings up an interesting idea.  Is all that happened in this IR being recorded?  If so, that would prove to be one hell of an interesting campaign setting... full of history, to be sure.  It would more than likely be very entertaining, though.
> 
> Is anyone working on something like that at the moment? *




Well, i'm working on an Atlas of the IR.  See the thread of the same title.  I'm still waiting for alot of people to post info about their factions for the Atlas


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2002)

I'll just read this one. I can't do too much stuff at the same time.

Mr. Draco - I PROMISE that I will send you information ASAP but I am currently rather busy. I am hurrying to post to all the threads on the boards that are important for me to visit, and then I'm going to bed. I'll get something together by next week. I PROMISE.


----------



## William Ronald (May 15, 2002)

I would definitely check out the G.I.R.A. website at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html.

I will have some information on creatures I created for the IR.  I never got around to fully stating them out.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Well, you can always use the remmants of my followers as bad guys, while I won`t do anythibg major for a long time, I might try to steal some artifacts to restore my power( like Staff of Penumbra or Sword of Kas), and of course there is always the desire to seek revenge, maybe I will try to kidnap Siobhan`s and Kalanyr`s child?


----------



## Black Omega (May 15, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well, you can always use the remmants of my followers as bad guys, while I won`t do anythibg major for a long time, I might try to steal some artifacts to restore my power( like Staff of Penumbra or Sword of Kas), and of course there is always the desire to seek revenge, maybe I will try to kidnap Siobhan`s and Kalanyr`s child? *



Oh, the adventure never ends and evil never gives up.  And there is always Chaos v. Lawful disagreements to work out.  

Now going for the most famous kid in the Domain of Hope?  That would be truly fiendish.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

:Looks at the votes for level 1: 
*Trys to work out which of those would actually play* 
ecides those of them who aren't going to play are sadistic and those who are are masochistic:
 (Decides he'll still go with a Level 1 campaign if it gets the most votes) 
*Grins Evilly*

Yes,this is a campaign in the works, I want to see what level is most popular before I decide on to much.


----------



## Black Omega (May 15, 2002)

First level would be evil given the power level of the world.  the PC's could be 13 year old kids.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

Yep.

I had to scale up the Dieties from D&Dg to explain why someone hasn't killed them yet.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *and of course there is always the desire to seek revenge, maybe I will try to kidnap Siobhan`s and Kalanyr`s child? *




Oh, Melkor, please, that's so "Star Wars".


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

I'd say level 20th. I have a habit of making a lot of level 20th npc. Must be those 18th level characters in both game I dm and play.

Ah, but playing 1st level children might actually be fun. Fun in terms of horror-game, anyway.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Posted by Kalanyr:

Yep. 

I had to scale up the Dieties from D&Dg to explain why someone hasn't killed them yet. 



I am interested, what have you came up with?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Posted by Zelda Themalin:

Oh, Melkor, please, that's so "Star Wars". 


Well, there is never enough Star Wars! Emperor/Palpatine/Sidious is the best villain of all time, followed by Tolkien`s Melkor/Morgoth, those are my favourite fictional characters!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Hmm, for some weird reasons I don`t have an option to create quotes, I wonder why?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

All Special Features are off to conserve resources. You have to click the Quote button below a post to quote it. Thanks for the Plot Idea by the way.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Posted by Kalanyr:
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...




(Still have to tone some PCs down a little to make this work. But this is what I'm working on currently.)

Rank   Levels
DR 0     30+
1-5       60+
6-10     90+
11-15   120+
16-20   150+

Especially Powerful gods of a rank are usually 20-40 levels above the stated, ie Correlon,Beory,Shar types to pick a diety of each alignment.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Hmm, Kalanyr, I think it will be hard to handle this without Epic Handbook.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

Not really, even 40th level PCs get horribly squished by anything I really need the Epic Level Handbook for. . And the current trend is 20 so it seems unnecessary for now.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Well, there is a huge chance that  a group of 20th level characters will have interaction with 20th+ level NPC`s, but it can be handled pretty well by multiclassing and prestige classes.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

Yep, that was my plan. Hmmm, It seems that Level 1 is becoming more popular, seems there are some cruel people out there.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Kalanyr, only problem that I see is with Prestige Classes that grant +1 spellcasting level, I would suggest that for each 2 levels in such a class you gain a one level higher spell slot than 9th for metamagic purposes.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Cruel people who do not intend to play, or most likely people who never did, but are disgusted with IR-too-high-level-game, and show their dislike by voting 1st level.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Posted by Kalanyr:

16-20 150+ 


Well, than I see Melkor as Divine Rank 18, 165th level, maybe 10th Fighter/50th Blackguard/20th Cleric/10th Wizard/30th Shadow Adept/5th Archmage/10th Rogue/10th Assasin/20th Shadowdancer. What a pity that he is a Demigod currently.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Melkor,

I find it funny over-continuing PrC:s, it would IMO work better with base classes. PrC:s are born of idea being limited to 5, or 10 levels mostly.

However, I see your point in sense, that those PrC capture feeling you want much better than just 'wizard, cleric, etc".

How would you do this, Kal?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

DR 19-20 is probably more accurate for a merger of multiple evil gods. But since he got demigoded it makes little difference. Gods who are heads of multiple pantheons are probably around 20. So Melkor was probably 19 or 20. 

Probably around DR 1 for a little while, he can probably rustle up enough worship to make 3 pretty quickly and probably reach 5 easily enough, its there the road block arises. At least he gets to keep his levels.

The PrC levels are Ok in this case because those classes have scaleing abilities for the most part, Shadowdancer could give trouble however.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Not sure about  this merging of Gods, since Edena said that Shar is still in, it was propably because Forsaken One wanted Vaeragoth to learn some thinks from her. As I remember, three Greater Gods( and a number of lesser ones) of evil merged into Melkor: Shar( Divine Rank 18), Cyric( 17) and Talos( 16), so Divine Rank of 19 makes sense. He propably inherited Cyric`s megalomany, Talos`s desire for destruction and the temper of both of them


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Zelda, in Epic Handbook there will a progression of Prestige Classes above 10th level, which is good, I don`t see why a 5th Rogue/10th Assasin cannot advance as Assasin anymore after 15th level.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

By the way, Zelda, Kalanyr and Hazen, what have you done with those Anti-Melkor Shade faction led by Prince Rivalen that you have imprisoned( and it can be confirmed through divination magic that those were followers of Melkor that attacked THe Torillian Commonwealth, which caused retribution strike from Alliance Of Oerth)?


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Zelda, in Epic Handbook there will a progression of Prestige Classes above 10th level, which is good, I don`t see why a 5th Rogue/10th Assasin cannot advance as Assasin anymore after 15th level. *




Yes, I recall hearing that too. I truly hope so, since that would be useful. Besides few epic feats and new uses for skills and epic monsters & treasure, I don't think I find much use for epic book.


I think they are going to change basic system too much without taking enough notice on existing problems of high level game, most clear of those being CR-system as it stands now.

However there are few PrC:s where character IMO gets all training ever has to offer in those 5 or 10 levels.

But I wonder why Blackguard is PrC and Paladin is not, quite weird that IMO.

Um, and must say WotC shipping is really 'broken' currently. We have yet to see Deities and Demigods, or the module Bastion of Broken Souls (to mention few) here in Finland.

If shipping contiunue to stay this bad, I am probably going to see epic book sometime next December.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

Keeping them imprisoned, my faction doesn't do involuntary alignment changes and don't want to kill them or send them off somewhere. Maybe eventually they'll get sent to the 7th Heaven, if we can't find another use for them. Thats my faction at least.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *By the way, Zelda, Kalanyr and Hazen, what have you done with those Anti-Melkor Shade faction led by Prince Rivalen that you have imprisoned( and it can be confirmed through divination magic that those were followers of Melkor that attacked THe Torillian Commonwealth, which caused retribution strike from Alliance Of Oerth)? *




Well, those captured by me I gave as wedding gift to my dear friends Kal and Siob.

So, it is within Twilight Coalition power to decide fate of those that ended into my hands.

Melkor was put in separate prison than rest of his more or less loyal folk, so I doubt anyone besides God himself managed to escape.

Should they have stayed in our hands, my faction would probably have realeased all non-entropists, evil or not.

Evil is part of nature, oblivion is enemy of all.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

But then again, we are more neutral. Twilight Coalition has more dislike reserved for evil creatures, like you can see from Kal's answer.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Kalanyr, Prince Rivalen demands to know why have you broken your promise not to attack them in exchange of revealing who is responsible for sending Red Goo across the multiverse. And these were Corrupted Allies Of The Shade that attacked The Commonweath, and they did this on Melkor`s orders, forced to obey him by 11th level enchantments( they later sacrificed in an effort to bring The Night Eternal). If you weren`t aware of this, than your intelligence agents are band of incompetent morons and you should release The Shade AT ONCE, with apologies.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

Btw, Melkor. I recall you saying to Edena, that Prince Rivalen and all other rebels against Melkor, ended probably dead in Melkor's hands.

So, since everyone got resurrected (I'd preferred to see dead stay dead, but whatever), was Rivalen one who died before my imprisoment?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

Actually, The Rebellion was crushed so easily beacause Shade loyal to Rivalen were subject to Coup De Grace from Alliance of Oerth!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 15, 2002)

By the way, I decided to left Melkor in Ravenloft, but when I went online and left Edena temporary in charge of The Shade, he decided that they are going to attack The Commonwealth Of Toril, it changed all my plans.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2002)

A reply is sent to Rivalen, it expresses in clear terms that those Shade made an attack before they were attacked and so are prisoners of war, also as a clarification the offer was to drop the attack that Ishtarland had at the time focused on the shade, such attacks were dropped, no mention of not starting a latter attack was made, not that it would have stopped us even if it had been since the Shade in question had proven their hostile intention. If Rivalen wants them returned he can be polite and they might be released after a seal has been put on their higher order magical abilities. (Note my power only has 11th level spellcasters captured.)

(Also how is Rivalen around ? To my understanding the Corrupted Allies are no more and all the Shade  ever in existance  are captured by the mages of the Thrillonian Alliance)


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 16, 2002)

Kal, that's what I was wondering too.

Only way prince would be free, would have to be, he died before either CDG. And then, when everyone was resurrected, he was brought back too.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 16, 2002)

I'll think I'll be in this one for sure


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2002)

Poll remains open for another 72 hours then I begin organising this. In short Vote Now or Forever hold your peace.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 16, 2002)

Kalanyr, Rivalen and his second in command Rhamagaum are prisoners of either The Alliance of Twilight or Hazen.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 16, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, Rivalen and his second in command Rhamagaum are prisoners of either The Alliance of Twilight or Hazen. *




Hi Melkor, like I mentioned earlier, Imprisoment by my people didn't allow prisoners any manner of communication, and it was mentally to prisoners like empty state of dream without dreams.

Unless Alliance of Twilight decided to change my terms of imprisoment, comminication is impossible. They might have changed it, since they changed it for Melkor himself.

I don't know what kind of imprisoment Hazen performed, so he would have to answer that.

Just clering my actions.

Hehe wonder how soon your evil demi-god tries to return for his revenge.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 17, 2002)

Since I guess it's gonna be 20th I'll start cooking up some ideas....

Tim, I'll be comming up with a collection of templates and races soon and I'd like a ECL for them so I can think about what I can use and how many levels it's gonna cost me.

(Thinking Thri-Kreen Monks Psi-War or something here...)


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 17, 2002)

melkor, you can't steal the sword of kas.  It was changed into the spelljamming city Kairath.  So, unless you're planning to steal one of the biggest cities of the union... (10,000 mile radius)


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 17, 2002)

I'd like to see somebody come up with the ecl for a cydian.  It'd probably be around 30-40, but what exactly?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 17, 2002)

Oh, of course I intend on signing up if that's ok  Judging by the votes level 40 is in second so there's still a chance of playing at that level...


----------



## Darkwolf (May 17, 2002)

I am also interested in playing...never really said much here..but I've been talking things over with Kal from the beginning...


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 17, 2002)

hmmmmm, yes, I'll play


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2002)

Woohoo! Hoping for 20th, count me in for sure!


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 17, 2002)

me too, and hoping for 20th level


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 17, 2002)

Where can I sign up?


----------



## Black Omega (May 17, 2002)

So...1st...20th and 40th.  Quite a range of levels there tied up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2002)

Just need to say that you want in, there isn't a separate thread for it. I think...................


----------



## Kalanyr (May 17, 2002)

Haveing examined cydians the ECL is +infinity since there is no way to cancel their regeneration.

 Even given that their is someway to negate their regeneration its still very difficult to work out since the saves for their special abilities make no sense, same with Tri-Dominatrix. (DCs should be 10+1/2HD+ Con or Cha modifier+  (Greater) Ability Focus from feats(taken individually for each DC)) maybe with some misc bonuses for working together and similar. The ECL set by their HD and Class abilities is far to low given the DC of some abilities of Tri-Dominatrix for example.

(Wow I need to tone the Lyseeri up, they suck compared to Cydians or Tri-Dominatrix)


----------



## zouron (May 17, 2002)

Despite th fun it could be I will not join, sorry guys, but I firmly prefere chat based games and I am already overbooked there running 2 games, playing in 2 and possibly playing in one more, ohh and zelda talked about me DMing for her at some point too (and I also run a PBeM). *chuckles* too bad this might have been my only chance ever to play illithid ohh well.

Anyway enjoy your IR Campaign, and do remember that in the far realms zouron the dark lurks for your soul and sanity. ;-)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 17, 2002)

Yawn... don't forget that my fortress is "under construction." It could be used as a place for evil stuff to attempt to take while it is in its final construction phases. They could try and incinerate some city or something when Melkor somehow dominates it. That would be a bit uber-epic however.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2002)

Well no matter what the level of the campaign is I gotts a character in mind


----------



## Darkwolf (May 18, 2002)

Do any of the people who voted for lvl 1 actually intend to play or are they just making life difficult for the rest of us who would prefer a little higher game (like 20 or 40) ;p

Seeing as lvl 10 that I voted for is not going to happen, you can count my vote as either lvl 20 or 40....Sollir is in the background rooting for lvl 40 ;p


----------



## William Ronald (May 18, 2002)

I regret to say that I will likely not have time to join in.  My real life is getting busy.  I may check in time to time to comment, but real life priorities come first.

Also, I think Melkor at best was only an Intermediate God, maybe DR 15 to 17.  The gods that he was comprised of lost a lot of followers before the big merger.

Also, as Prince Rivalen's followers joined in Melkor's big attacks on the worlds they are prisoners.  Also, the anti-Melkor shade factions did attack the UC of Toril.  So, they are prisoners.

As I am not participating, I did not vote. I think the major players from the 3rd IR should not be too involved in case Edena wants them around in the 4th IR, if there is one.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 18, 2002)

*A Comment Here*

You know, it doesn't matter if it's the orc barbarian with an attitude problem, or the nuclear weapon with the attitude problem.

  They will both try to kill your character, if your character is approximately the same level as they are.

  The primary difference, as I see it, is that as you go higher and higher in level, the more difficult it becomes to adjudicate the situation, for there are fewer rules to cover said situation.

  For instance, there are no rules yet in 3E for 10th level magic, much less 11th level magic, much less 12th level magic.
  And without rules, you must make up your own rules - which, as my DMing showed, is difficult, time-consuming, and only satisfies half of the players half of the time, if that.

  - - -

  The concepts in the IR will work at 9th level and below limits (with a few 10th level concepts thrown in as specials.)

  The United Commonwealth of Toril could be a world democracy, using 9th level and below technomancy (Uvenelei showed just how much you can do with 9th level magic and under, with some ingenuity.)
  They could use technomantic spelljammers instead of super-advanced (read:  game-breaking) starships.

  The World Forum could exist.
  Permanent Gates could exist, via clever use of 9th level magic.
  Underground Greenhouses could feed the enormous population, with clever use of 9th level magic.
  Skyscrapers could still soar 2 miles high, with clever use of 9th level and weaker magic.
  The alterations to Toril's climate and geography can be chalked up to the massive energies used in the Great War of the 2nd IR - obviously, such energies are not available to the government and people of the UC today.

  If the United Commonwealth can exist, and the integrity of the setting and concept be preserved, using weaker magic and technomagic (9th level and under, with isolated 10th level exceptions), then the Republic of Selune, and the Eternal Empire can exist.

  The Scro Star League existed even before the IR, as the Scro Armada.
  There is no reason the Scro could not have a great trading city on Luna (Toril's 2nd Moon), and have created a great Trading Empire.

  The Demiplane of Hope was created by energies beyond 9th level - it exists.  No need for magic beyond 9th level to keep it going - like Ravenloft, it exists and always will exist now.
  The Kevellond League does not need 10th level magic to be the altruistic place it is, lead by the Angel, Hazen of Veluna.

  The Union of the Worlds, that great colossal empire dominated by the religion of the Pantheon, does not need 10th level magic or higher to crow and reign supreme over the many, many nations it has conquered and - to use it's words - civilized.

  The Alliance of the Crescent does not need Groundpounders to be an enlightened, noble alliance, and the Sky-Sea League could do perfectly well with it's Sky Ships and Flying Citadels.

  To be honest - since I was very impressed by Star Wars Episode II:  Attack of the Clones - if you wish to up the ante on the IR Setting, why not take it towards a more Star Wars type feel?
  There is magic there (the Force), and there could certainly be other magic.
  There are certainly many different races, and many different (and alien) world settings.
  There is most certainly high technology (wasn't the attaining of high technology one of the prime goals of the IR?)

  I'd rather go that route, than try to imagine a scenario - a setting - based on everyone having 12th level magic.
  Magic in which you can rival the Gods in power with each spell you cast.

  - - -

  There IS an alternate approach to 12th level magic, folks, if you really wish to keep it.

  Assume that when you go upward, in power, from 9th level, the upward progression is linear.

  Thus, for example, Prismatic Sphere is a 9th level spell.
  Prismatic Sphere will sure do a lot of damage - to the idiot who tries to go through said Sphere.
  Prismatic Sphere is a rather clumsy defensive spell - the mage cannot cast spells out of it easily (sticking one's arm out to throw a spell is a good way to lose said arm.)

  Look at Jaran's Prismatic Blade.
  It is a spell from Dragon Magazine.
  Lasting 1 round per level, it inflicts all the 7 layers of prismatic damage with each swing.
  Considering what Haste and other such spells allow for, this makes Jaran's Prismatic Blade a rather overwhelming attack spell (nothing like being able to do ... what? ... 20 + 40 + 80 + death + disintegration + turned to stone + sent to another plane with each and every hit.)

  This is no 9th level spell!
  Nor is it a 10th level spell, either.
  This is more like an 11th level spell, if one goes up on a linear basis!

  After all, Meteor Swarm does 40 to 160 points of damage, one time - over an area of effect (and we all know it'll do a great job of killing the little guys, and the big guys will survive it, in all likelihood, considering the CR versus an archmage.)

  Jaran's Prismatic Blade, on the other hand, does 140 points plus death or 20 points, plus disintegration + turned to stone + sent to another plane.

  Now, just cast said spell twice (one prismatic sword per hand), and then Haste the mage, and then Dual-Mind the mage, and you have ... well, you have a mess, is what you have (I leave it to you to figure out how many attacks per round that is ...)

  Ok then, what about Prismatic Armor?
  Imagine it.  A suit of Prismatic Armor.  It doesn't harm the mage or his possessions, and it doesn't glow in that way that blinds his allies.
  But it stops all incoming attacks as per a Prismatic Sphere, while it stops NOTHING from going out.

  Better hope the opponent has Anti-Magic Shell (50% chance of success) or a Mordenkainen's Disjunction.
  Most monsters don't have such spells handy.  
  And who is to say Anti-Magic Shell or Mordenkainen's Disjunction, which would work on a 9th level spell, would even work on a spell of higher than 9th level?
  Crispy, fried, monsters, is what you have.

  Or, if it is the DRAGON who threw Prismatic Armor on itself, you have crispy, fried adventurers.

  That is no 9th level spell, or 10th, or 11th.
  That's more like 13th, if you go up on a linear basis.

  How about Prismatic Blasts?  Lasts one round per level, and allows you to throw one to four Prismatic Sprays (range is line of sight!) per round.
  Heh.  Now, you're the regular particle cannon artillery piece, especially if you have up Prismatic Armor.

  Again, this is no 9th level spell.
  9th level spells have a damage limit far less than a spell like this!

  This is more like 13th level also.

  Or, how about Prismatic Cannonade?
  Prismatic Multi-Shields?
  Primatic Shield, City-Sized?

  All higher than 9th level.

  And all of them, still useless against a single nuclear weapon (or, for that matter, against a clever kender mage / thief of only moderate level.)

  Certainly, useless against a starship sitting in orbit, particle cannons pointed down at the mage!

  - - -

  If you want my advice, folks ... if .... if! ... (and it is always if) ...

  Keep all of the IR Concepts.
  Especially Melkor and the Shade, for the evil in the human heart is always there, and no victory - no matter how total it seems or how final it appears - will eliminate that evil as long as there are humans around, or humankind.

  Keep the United Commonwealth, and get someone to talk Lannon and Reprisal and Forrester into espousing further on it.
  Keep the Kevellond League, Alliance of the Rising Sun, Alliance of the Crescent, Empire of Iuz, Kingdom of Ulek, Lortmil Technomancy, Emerald Order, Kevellond League, Coalition of Light and Shade, Ishtarland (Kalanyr) Elven-Drow-Lythari Alliance, Delrunian Alliance, League of the Warlords, Sky-Sea League, Union of the Worlds, Acererak the Archlich, Pomarj, Thillronian Alliance, Solistarim, Penumbral Hub, Chorazin, the Cube City, the Mana Fortress, the Eternal Union, Eternal Empire, AnaKeris, Aquaria, Polaris, Fireland, Telchuria, Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, Scro Star League, Republic of Selune, Free Peoples of Luna (Oerth), Free Peoples of Celune (Oerth), and all the other things you created in the IR.

  They are worth all the time and trouble.
  They are truly yours.
  They are worth preserving.
  They are worth putting down in that Atlas Mr. Draco is trying to create.

  All you have to do is tone the magical power level down a bit, and you have a believable scenario.

  Obviously, 12th level magic as I portrayed it, with mages running around with the power of Gods, each and every one, is not reasonable or believable.
  Take 12th and 11th level magic out of the scenario, unless you are using a linear system like the one I described (in which case, you'd need a spell of about 100th level to duplicate 12th level magic ala the IR.)
  Treat 10th level magic as special, rare, and the driving force behind the great creations - the Mana Fortress and Cube City, the Cydians, the Weaveform of the Elves, the Wormform of the Orcs, the Dead/Alive Power of the Baklunish, and others, for instance.

  Stay within the rules everyone understands.
  Why go beyond the rules?

  Or use the rules from Star Wars, or another gaming system, to cover the situation.

  I guess what I am saying is:

  You don't have to let the IR concepts die because 11th and 12th level magic is in the scenario, and that magic is making it unbelievable (or, in Forrester's words, silly), or impossible for players to connect with.

  Just delete the magic, tone down the science as you want to, and keep the core concepts.

  They don't need superscience or magic to survive.
  You created them, and you made them shine, made them live, and they can stand by themselves.

  I mean, in the end, it was YOUR IR.
  Those creations, were yours.
  Those alliances, dreams, conceptions, plans, all of it, were yours.
  And they will continue, if you let them, and want them to.
  In my opinion, your conceptions deserve to continue.  Let the 3rd IR pass away - but save the works of your imagination.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 18, 2002)

*The imagination rules, and concepts stomp levels any day of the week!*

What is level, compared to those beautiful, dastardly concepts you people thought up?

  I'd like to see a 40th level character survive an attack by those orcs of 'o Skoteinos!  (they could just burrow right through your boots, and then up into you, at extremely high speed, and they could do this without having any levels at all.)

  Heck, give me a squadron of those orcs over the archmages any day ...

  Or give me the baklunish, who could be dead, then alive, then dead, then alive, as they wished.

  Meteor Swarms and attacks with swords that do 1,000 points of damage in a single round will not harm someone who is dead.
  Incinerating someone into ash who is dead, will not harm someone who is dead.

  And then, when they decide to be alive again, your mage or sword-swinger has a problem.

  And who is to say they are going to suddenly decide to be alive when your character is right there, ready to attack?
  Since they are dead, they do not age, and they have all the time in the world to wait - wait for your character to leave, get sleepy, run out of spells, get distracted, or myriad other things.

  They can wait, until the time is right.  And your high level character will know, that they will come for him, in a dark hour when he is helpless, when he is not expecting it, and if he is not on his guard for the rest of his life, a grisly fate awaits.

  For that matter, death is not an escape.
  There is always True Resurrection (or Wish.)
  Sometimes, even death does not keep one from having to face the music.

  Give me an angry young baklunish lady without levels over your high level character any day.

  Level is secondary to concept.
  That is the point I guess I am trying to make.

  Levels are just ... levels! 
  Mundane.
  1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 ad nauseum.

  (Well now ... He's 1,000th level he is, he's 1,000th level!  One dark night, the bite of a wight, 999th level he is!  He's 999th level he is, he's 999th level!  One dark night, the bite of a wight, 998th level he is!  He's 998th level he is, he's 998th level!  One dark night, the bite of ...)

  But concepts ...
  Concepts are unlimited.
  As long as they can be swallowed by the players, and they fit within the rules to some degree, the imagination rules.
  Which is as it should be, in my opinion.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2002)

I have ways to handle 10th-12 level magic (there is no 13th+) as Prestige Classes. I'm also remembering that the feats possible in the IR took many a mage or cleric to pull of, the increase isn't linear but it will be interesting. Remember what happens here doesn't necessarily affect the 4th IR, in fact I recommend it doesn't.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2002)

Hmmmmm. Polls shut and we have a very close 3 way.

I'll take players now and when  I have 8 I'll ask them which of 1,20 or 40 they want to do.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

I'll join, 40.  Is DW reserved a spot as well?  -He's gone til tomorrow it seems


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2002)

Players Vote

1 Sollir Furryfoot - 40
2 Darkwolf - 20
3 Festy_Dog - 20
4 'o Skoteinos - 40
5 Zelda Themelin - 20 
6 Venus  - 40
7 The Forsaken One - 20
8  Kaboom - 20

Filled.

Level 20, it is. Request ECLs for a race you want. Any official product is fair game (considering the mix of worlds). IR stuff (guns, 10-12 level magic and such) will be detailed in a new thread coming soon.


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 19, 2002)

Venus - 40   
But 20 is also fine with me


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 19, 2002)

'o Skoteinos - 40.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 19, 2002)

20

Else we are gonna see some very very strange stuff been have to made up to give us some challenge.

20 will do and if this game lasts (and I suspect it will) well get near the self made freaky stuff in the end


----------



## Darkwolf (May 19, 2002)

20 is fine by me, else I'll have to find out what rules you are going to use for epic level gaming (I dont have FRCS).

However, if another person joins and wants 40(which will tie the new vote), I'll switch to 40 just so we can get started.


----------



## kaboom (May 19, 2002)

I'd like to be in this new game.
Level 20 for me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 19, 2002)

20 it is, 5 vs 3 vote.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 19, 2002)

Right...let's wait for Kalanyr to say something now...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 20, 2002)

Kal, what is the ECL of a lich?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2002)

Lich: 2
Baelnorn: 2 (Monsters of Faerun) (Elf subtype required)
Archlich: 3 (Monsters of Faerun) 
Dracolich: 5 (FRCS) (Dragon Type Required)

(Remember Alignments are any non-evil)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 20, 2002)

Is that with the cost of the phylactery (i.e. If I pay two levels, do I still have to cough up 128.000 GP and 4.800 XP?)

And what's the ECL of a Vampire? +11?


----------



## Black Omega (May 20, 2002)

I admit, I'm looking forward to following this.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2002)

Phylactery Included. Do it the otherway if you wish. Its somewhat less economical but it does have an edge in levels.

Vampire is (hmmmm) not really a good idea but if you really want to +11 is around right (it would be lower but for the almost impossible to kill bit). Phylacteries can be smashed killing a vamp is way harder.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2002)

Stats determined by:

5d6 (drop the lowest 2) 8 times (drop the lowest 2), reroll if total modifiers <8. 

Dicebot to be used is:
chat.psionics.net
#IR
DiceBot

(This is logged and the Bot is currently online. Drop by whenever. Please use your En World Login for convenience.)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 20, 2002)

and how does that work, exactely?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2002)

When you get there type

5 d6 (space is important)
 repeat 8 times. 

Follow the instructions for stats and voila.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 20, 2002)

Stats as rolled with the DM and the Lord Muchkin present:

17
17
16
16
15
14


Char = 16 year old female Kender level 20
Name: Speeda        (Rings a bell? explains the level 20 at 16)


----------



## zouron (May 20, 2002)

Lich = +3 ECL
Vampire = +5 ECL

these were posted in dragon along with many other. (Nightwalker is ECL 36, tarressque is 78 and finally mind flayer is 18).


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2002)

I use my own ECL system. Thanks though Zouron.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 20, 2002)

Stats (with kalanyr present):

10, 11, 12, 14, 14, 18.

Char is a 98 year Lich, 19th level wizard.

Name is Janos Audron.

**The DiceBot is down at the moment...**


----------



## Darkwolf (May 20, 2002)

My stats are: 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 13

Nothing else has been determined at this point


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

Stats rolled infront of Kalanyr and Darkwolf, 15x4, 16, and 17.


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 21, 2002)

Janos Audron... wait... trying to remember where I heard that before...

Was it soul reaver 2? The vampire guy at the temple maybe? The one with the heart that could restore "unlife?"


----------



## Janos Audron (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, I guess that's him, but I was referring to Blood Omen, Legacy of Kain (the original game, and the only one I've played) where the Heart of Darkness has a description of: Reputed to have been ripped from the greatest vampire to have ever excisted, Janos Audron, the Heart of Darkness restores vampiric unlife. Life was precious, Janos discovered, as it was torn, throbbing and bleeding, from his own body"...or something like that.  Make that greatest lich by the way


----------



## Kalanyr (May 21, 2002)

DiceBot is alive at the moment!


----------



## perivas (May 21, 2002)

My abilities rolls are as follows:

17
16
15
13
12
11

See you all there.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 21, 2002)

Vague Acknowledgement- Decided to take 10 players if one more wants in.

Rules

Firearms
Standard DMG rules. With the exception modern weapons are priced as follows:  (Futuristic weapons are quite difficult to acquire and usually require black market tradeing or Royal Dispensation and similar) ) (Rennaisance and Futuristic Weapons are Exotic)

Pistol, Automatic: 250 gp (Martial)
 Pistol Ammo (20): 40 gp
Pistol, Revolver: 75 gp (Simple)
Rifle, Automatic: 900 gp (Martial)
 Rifle Clip (30 Ammo): 50 gp
Rifle, Repeater : 400 gp (Simple)
Rifle Ammo (20) : 40 gp
Scattergun: 100 gp (Martial)
Scattergun, Shells :  20 gp
Grenade Launcer: 500 gp (Martial)
Dynamite: 75 gp 
Grenade Fragmentation: 50 gp
               Smoke: 25 gp


Psionics
Psionics are Different to Magic. However there are some variations from the book as follows:

* SR = PR
* Although Dispel Magic/Negate Psionics doesn't Dispel/Negate the other, A spell/power of EQUAL level (eg Dispel Psionics - 3rd Level Spell) works at full effect, no reduction in power is acquired.
* Most racial bonuses DO apply against psionics unless they are applied specifically to magic only and by my definition would not include psionics. 
(Eg +2 Racial Bonus on saves vs Enchantment would apply to most Telepathy powers, +2 Racial Bonus on Spells may or may not depending on the race. If it mentions Spell-Like Abilities as being applicable it automatically affects psionics (eg Drow +2 Racial Bonus on will saves vs Spells and Spell-Like Abilities).


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2002)

I rolled 17, 16, 16, 15, 15, 14

But i'm gonna use a wish (if it's ok with kal of course) to rearrange them to:

str 12
dex 18 
con 18 
int 18 
wis 14 
cha 12

Character's gonna be a true neutral hobgoblin duelist basically - 5 Fighter / 5 Rogue / 10 Duelist.

Gonna finish it up the details and post them here later.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 21, 2002)

2 Wishes to rearrange so sayeth me. No going over an 18 base on anyone stat either.


----------



## Janos Audron (May 21, 2002)

Kalanyr, I really suggest you disallow this. Really, what's the point of rolling stats when you can increase / decrease them to suit your needs? 

If I need two Wishes, watch me have a 3 (dumped in con) and several other stats (dex) increased. Would that seem fair to you?

If you allow stats to be redistributed with Wish, watch The Forsaken One raise two of his scores to 18 too, and lose some points in Str...

I don't think you want this (I know I, at least, don't really want this...).

BTW: Post your characters in the "The IR Aftermath Campaign Characters" thread in Rogue Gallery...


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 21, 2002)

17 - 16 - 16 - 16 - 15 - 14 (-11 - 10)

That will be my stats... now the rest of the character

DarkWolf and Ho where in the chat


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 22, 2002)

Perhaps we can get placeholders for others but perhaps not, but Xochael (Dm of the sporadic) wants to be in a PBP game


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 24, 2002)

Xochael in fact will take the spot, just haven't had time to see you in Mirc and tell you yet Kal


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 25, 2002)

*What the hell, I"m in.*

I'll join if there is room or someone jumps out, but I want to be an Illithid from the Fleet of Darkness.  Can I do that? Pleeez?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

Kalanyr said he doesn't mind most monsters from the MM though theres a restriction for no evil aligned chars.  So far I think there is 10 people (Fenrir/Xochael being the 10th)  But several haven't posted that much and may drop out or if not, perhaps Kalanyr will still let you join in the fun


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2002)

Illithid are fine, If there's something special about fleet of Darkness Illithid I need to know so I can more accurately determine ECL.

11 Players so Far! My God!

I'll let it go to 12 players then, since it seems a lot of people are only half-interested. If lots of people do become active I'll take the first 10 characters posted in Rogue's Gallery and then put the rest in reserve.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2002)

I don't really mind people who rearrange their stats , I normally allow it. I will NOT however tolerate such blatant displays of idiocy as reducing a stat to 3 and then by some means makeing it a -. I'm pretty lenient but I have my limits.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 25, 2002)

Kal, that was an example of how your rule could be used, not an actual idea for my character (not more than half a minute at least )


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2002)

Fair enough, that was just my way of saying I'm not allowing stuff like that. 

Following stipulation
* No Roll can be reduced below 11 by rearangement. (There we go all gone.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 26, 2002)

Roflol I'm creating the most worthless PC of em all. Level 10 shaper level 10 crystalsinger Kender (lol).


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 27, 2002)

Hey Kal, if you would allow me to join in when I get back from my trip... I have this idea for a character that could be interesting.

Levels 1-6 Sorceror, 7-12 Elementalist (Tome and Blood), 13-14 Arcane Archer, 15-20 Sorceror.

12 Sorceror/6 Elementalist (Electricity)/2 Arcane Archer - High Elf or Red Elf...

Stats somewhere around

Str - 10
Dex - 18 + Racial + 4 Enhancement
Con - 8 - Racial
Int - 16
Wis - 8
Cha - 18 + 5 Level + 5 Enhancement

Nah... don't count me in... I'll just watch... but thats what I "would" have played.


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 27, 2002)

Notice: I just found this odd little piece of information on a goverment website while making plans for my trip... I warn you it is appocolyptic and super evil!

Large computer may hire inexperienced college graduates and consulting firms that train new hires in intensive, company-based programs.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 27, 2002)

Hi, Kal, I am back to internet this week. Hopefully we manage to meet in chat room. If I am still in, I need to throw those stats


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 27, 2002)

My character

Zizazuzo, Hermaphroditic Illithid Ftr9/Mnk3

Hit Dice: 8d8+9d10+3d8

Abilities:
Strength: 12
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 12
Intelligence: 20
Wisdom: 18
Charisma: 17

Notable Skills: +25 to Jump, +15 to Tumble, +15 to Diplomacy, +12 to Balance

BAB: +17/+12/+7/+2
UAB: +2

*Feats:*
Racial: Alertness, Combat Casting, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse (Tentacle)
Bonus Fighter: Weapon Focus (Automatic Rifle), Point Blank Shot, Weapon Specialization (Automatic Rifle), Improved Critical (Automatic Rifle), Rapid Shot
Other: Psionic Dodge, Quick Draw, Ranged Sunder, Called Shot (Ranged Power Attack)

Zizazuzo fought for the Army of Darkness in the few combats they found, and holds a grudge against, as he calls him, "that mammal-kisser Anabstercorian."  He's a traditionalist who eats brains, not that synthetic crap.  He deals with threats by killing them, or fleeing if things get too nasty.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 28, 2002)

Anab assuming you did

5 d6 (drop the lowest 2) 8 times (drop the lowest 2) arrange to taste for stats with a reroll for a total modifer of less than +8, your stats seem rather low, with level and illithid bonuses. Also what alignment is this Illithid?


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 28, 2002)

Tim, what are the damages of the tech weapons, like the rifles and the what ever? They might very well be more interesting then a bow tu use for ranged heh.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 29, 2002)

Ok, i've read through the whole thing.

I'll claim the last spot.  My character will be a Rogue 15/Pureblood Yuan-ti

Is that ok?  I'm working on the rest of the stats (and waiting for dicebot in the channel...)


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 29, 2002)

They're the equivalent of base-10 all round for a human.  If you want em' higher, increase each score by 2.  He is Lawful Evil.

Oh, and he just ate yo brain.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 29, 2002)

Anab you seem to have missed that their are no evils allowed 

And when you finish up your char post it in the thread in the rogues gallery.

Time read up my PC if you can today and tell me for how much I need to cut back, I calculated around 50-60k.

I just keep being amused by 1d8+7+5d6 energymixed +wail of the banshee arrows.
And the fact that I have 6 attacks around with att ranging between 32 and 17 (+32/+32/+32/+27/+22/+17) all 1d8+7+5d6 and my own made up specials 

Go check it in the rogues gall, the product of a sick and bored mind hehe, don't ask me how I make it up, just rolls out.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 29, 2002)

*ANab, your stats.*

I rolled your stats in Kalanyrs presence since you don't seem to have acces to MirC.

Your stats are:
18-17-17-16-14-13

Now you know what Kalanyr calls me mister lucky heh my stats were also very high 

nice monk stats, puttem to good use


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2002)

Draco, welcome aboard. That would be a Rogue 14 due to ECL. 

Got TFO to roll stats for you Anab. Those don't include level or racial mods. Please, note that no Evil alignments are allowed. Lawful Neutral with Evil tendencies is acceptable, just don't push it. If you step over into evil without magical/psionic enforcement and don't make an attempt to get back to Neutral you get NPC'd.

Draco- Doublechecked you stats: They come out as:

14,14,13,16,14,16


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2002)

This campaign is soundin kewl, can't wait to see all the different characters in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 29, 2002)

ok, thanks kal!


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 29, 2002)

Cool huh James? Call it insane heh.

Can't wait to see what Sollir brews ups for munchkin char  and if he lives up to his reputation


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 31, 2002)

kal, what's the cost of a laser rifle and extra energy packs?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2002)

Futuristic Weapons are very difficult to find, they require in character effort.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 31, 2002)

ic, nuts, one other question, would an automatic rifle be on a rogue's, spymaster's, or ninja of the crecent moon's proficient weapon list?

also, would it be possible to buy a silencer/flash suppressor for a rifle?


----------



## Darkwolf (May 31, 2002)

Kal,
DMG says cost of adding additional stuff to an item is only +10%.  What you implied in the chatroom the other night is that you are charging double price but never really said this is how we are doing it.  Would you please clairify which one we are doing?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

Forsaken One, look at the rogues gallery for simply my item wishlist, look up the spells (they are both in Magic of Faerun) and tell me what you see.   Though Kalanyr has disallowed both most definately though  even though they're allowed in the rules *sigh* back to the drawing board


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2002)

Sollir, don't spend too much time at the drawing board because if what you make is too powerful Kal will disallow it, obviously. Good luck in your munchkin efforts anywayz


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

Lol, Don't worry Festy, I know...3 char concepts turned down so far for me tough   But I shall not be discouraged in my pursuit of munchkinscendence


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2002)

Hmmmmmm, 

Gun Proficienies for classes without broad categories of weapons

Futuristic/Rennaisance Firearms are all Exotic Proficiencies. As an unusual exception the Exotic Weapon Master prestige class is NOT proficient with them.

Wizards: All classified as Simple Proficiency
Druids: None and Violation of Oath
Rogue/Bard: All except Scattergun and Grenade Launcher.
Monk: None (The typical monk view is that such things interfere with perfection. There are exceptions but not enough to justify such proficiency)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 31, 2002)

DW: that piece of text is wrong. It should read "+100%". Read the DMG errata.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 1, 2002)

Yup..Kal pointed it out to me...


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 1, 2002)

Animate Dead *isn't* an Evil Spell, nor are any of the Create Undead spells. They can be used to create Good-Aligned undead they have the appropriate descriptor for such creation. Evil Undead have the Evil Descriptor and So forth.

Magic Circle Spells have no Alignment Descriptor.

Just some IR precedents.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi.  I've watched these threads for a long time, and I've considered joining before, however the incredible power levels of the setting and characters always overwhelmed me.  Now that it's being toned back a bit, I'd love to participate.  Is this the thread to inquire about that?  If so, how do I join, and what do I do?  Thanks in advance.

Edit:  Well, I just read in this thread Kalanyr saying the slots were filled, but the title heading says there is still one slot open.  Which is correct?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2002)

(I'm toneing stuff back?! Huh? (Well maybe the 200th+ level characters) )

It's full I forgot to edit the first post. If you want to go down as a step in if/when someone leaves post a character in the rogues gallery (the method of character generation is detailed in this thread.).


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 2, 2002)

8 characters submitted so far:
Mr. Draco - Yuan-ti(Pureblood) Rog3/Spy10/Nin1
o' skot - Lich Nec5/Sha1/Red9/Acm4
Festy - Hob Ftr5/Rog5/Dual10
Forsak - Elf Sor5/Sha10/AA2/Arch3
Venus - Hum Ran1/Ftr8/Temp10/Brb1
DarkW - Hum Dru20
Xocha - 1/2E Mnk20
Anab - Ill Ftr12


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 2, 2002)

Of the two spots left, only one has really been claimed.  Sollir has rolled stats for it(although the munchkin he's going to play is still being formed). As for the other spot, no one has rolled stats as far as I know.

Looking at the list we have, we are rather heavy in the fighting department - Festy, Venus, Anab, Xochael - and Draco and I could easily get involved in fighting also.  We have two decent mages(skot, forsaken).  We really could stand to have another divine caster.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2002)

Looks interesting

the game is full and I looked at the characters interesting stuff... very interesting


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2002)

The other person has rolled stats. If they could post the character fairly soon I wouldn't be complaining. (Hint Hint) Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jun 3, 2002)

Kal, three questions:

1) could i buy a silencer and flash suppressor for my rifle?
2) would you allow a +11 total bonus weapon (using an expanded table following the DMG's formula for costs)?
3) what would you price a magic ability of a gun that coats bullets with dragon bile poison?


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay.  Thanks for responding.  I just rolled my character up, and I got 16, 16, 13, 13, 14, 15.  I will go make my character now.  I'll be happy to fill in should anyone decide to drop out.  As I understand it, regular guns are simple weapons, right?  If that's not the case, please tell me so I can change my character.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 3, 2002)

Repost from waaaaaaaay back.

Firearms
Standard DMG rules. With the exception modern weapons are priced as follows: (Futuristic weapons are quite difficult to acquire and usually require black market tradeing or Royal Dispensation and similar) ) (Rennaisance and Futuristic Weapons are Exotic)

Pistol, Automatic: 250 gp (Martial)
Pistol Ammo (20): 40 gp
Pistol, Revolver: 75 gp (Simple)
Rifle, Automatic: 900 gp (Martial)
Rifle Clip (30 Ammo): 50 gp
Rifle, Repeater : 400 gp (Simple)
Rifle Ammo (20) : 40 gp
Scattergun: 100 gp (Martial)
Scattergun, Shells : 20 gp
Grenade Launcer: 500 gp (Martial)
Dynamite: 75 gp 
Grenade Fragmentation: 50 gp
Smoke: 25 gp


----------



## Black Omega (Jun 3, 2002)

So, when is this going to be starting up?


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jun 4, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Repost from waaaaaaaay back.
> 
> Firearms
> Standard DMG rules. With the exception modern weapons are priced as follows: (Futuristic weapons are quite difficult to acquire and usually require black market tradeing or Royal Dispensation and similar) ) (Rennaisance and Futuristic Weapons are Exotic)
> ...




so no silencer and flash suppresor?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 4, 2002)

From the #IR Channel: 
*



			Heroes of the Worlds and IR Aftermath! || Mr Draco asks: Would you let me but a silencer and flash suppressor? (Yes, 100 gp each)
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jun 4, 2002)

Ahh, thanks a million sollir!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 4, 2002)

NP, I'm most likely playing a Gray Slaad Shifter 10...


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi all,

My internet-connections are finally back.

To anyone who wondered whatever happened to me.

Be seeing you, Kal


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 5, 2002)

Wb Lady Themelin


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jun 7, 2002)

*To repeat Black Omega...*

So, when is this going to be starting up?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 7, 2002)

10 days from today. (Exam week is a royal pain).


----------



## Janos Audron (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalanyr: could you reply to the IR aftermath campaign characters thread?


----------

